# Decisions: Seasonal work for international travel money or attempt to travel on the cheap end



## beginnavagabond (Aug 10, 2017)

I'm debating whether or not I should do seasonal work so I can travel this summer. The only con to that is I won't get much hitchhiking experience (I guess I could hitch there but that's not what I really want.) I really want to attempt to hitchhike because I've put it off for so long and I just want to fuck it and try it. The cons to this is I live in Florida and I've heard it's a terrible place to hitchhike. I am happy to hear from anyone's experience as far as getting out of Florida. I am also wondering about the safety of hitching in the south (Georgia, South & North Carolina I feel better about than Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama.) Also, as far as weather, is it too late to hitch to North Carolina if I was planning on going in September or October? I just really don't want to keep working to travel. I have around $200 and I think that's a decent amount to bring for a short hitching trip. Let me know if I'm wrong. Thank you.


----------

